# Noteworthy ‘65 Stingray



## 60sstuff (Apr 16, 2022)

This DA (April ‘65) Stingray which is on auction now is noteworthy.

1) First of the long frame.
2) First of the deeper Violet color.
3) First of the three speed (trigger shift).

Seat strut looks to be changed out to the slider/clamp style.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 16, 2022)

Awesome bike man!


----------



## Logan64 (Apr 19, 2022)

I was always under the impression Violet came out in mid March of 65. Local fella has a shortframe CA Super in Violet, not Opal Violet.


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 19, 2022)

Logan64 said:


> I was always under the impression Violet came out in mid March of 65. Local fella has a shortframe CA Super in Violet, not Opal Violet.



Logan,

The later Violet probably did surface in mid March of ‘65, as I’m sure the overlap of these two colors (Opal and Violet) occurred during that month.
Me and another long time Stingray collector actually saw 3 March of ’65 Short frame Opal Violet Stingrays at a bicycle swap meet decades ago. I’m thinking this meet may have been in Stockton Ca?
All 3 Opal’s were Original paint, but they all had issues that turned us away.

PS, I’m sure all the experts over on FB know more about this topic than me.


----------

